
The Rising Sophistication of Network Scanning - fforflo
http://netpatterns.blogspot.com/2016/01/the-rising-sophistication-of-network.html
======
yourad_io
Just tried to post this as "Debian NTP queries (over IPv6) result in
portscan". The title is somewhat generic.

